# firs app for egg share @ care manc - help plz



## loubelou72 (Mar 1, 2006)

Hi everyone 

i have my first appointment with julie the egg share co-ordinator @ care in manchester on the 3rd April. 
I was just wondering what will happen at this appoitnment. I have read that on some first apppointments you have sa and scans ? 

i am not sure if this is the case when you meet julie? 
can someone please just give me an insight as to what to expect.... 


many thanks everyone... 

louise xxx 

p.s. can you park your cars ok at care manchester too? 
or is parking a nightmare ? ?


----------



## xmissnawtyx (Sep 26, 2005)

When we had our first appointment ,we met the consultant who went through all our medical history ,spoke about the process of egg share and i had a scan..The appointment lasted about 1.5 hours...

Jayne


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Hiya Louise i am also at care and  also called Louise !!! I also go to care on the 3rd april @ 10 am for a basline scan !!!!
I had my 1st appointment with Julie who just chatted about the implications of eggshare, filled in forms and answered Q's we had, but nothing else we went the next day to see the consultant but usually u see them both on the same day, the cons will do then scans and the sa test they are really good there and julie is very nice, the parking is good u drive into the grounds round the back and into a private car park and then get a token from reception on the way out to get out !! dont forget it a real pain to run back in !!!!
Any other Q's u can im if u want if i can help i will.
good luck
lol
lou xx


----------



## Thimble (Jun 25, 2004)

Hi Louise, 

I had my first appointment with the consultant yesterday, and I am now waiting to hear futher from Julie the Egg-share co-ordinator.  I see you appointment has already passed, hope went well.  I too would like to know what to expect at the first meeting with Julie.  I was really nervous seeing the consultant for the first time yesterday, but to be quite honest I needn't have been.  They all seem very friendly and helpful.


----------

